# WOODSIE Kidding Thread



## woodsie (Feb 24, 2014)

Well some of you may know I was expecting our fourth child right in the middle of our lambing time. Well 3 of the sheep did in fact beat me to it but have paused for me to have my beautiful baby boy on Feb 18th, his due date. Everything went very smoothly and baby was born on the farm with his big sisters helping and witnessing his birth. Everything was so calm and what a beautiful experience being surrounded by home and family…we could even here the ewes calling their new babies. 

I feel amazing and feel very privilaged to have an amazing midwife that made this experience possible for our family. Hes a very strong boy with lungs to match - he was a healthy 7lb 4oz.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats on your baby! That's wonderful that he was a home birth. My mom did home births for 4 out 6 of us. 

"Kidding" thread....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2014)

Was just saying last night... wonder what woodsie had.. a boy/girl!
Congratulations! I loved having the home birth too! It is so wonderful to have your baby in the most wonderful place ever... HOME.. with family all around. Glad everything went well and mommy and baby boy are healthy! Such a peaceful entrance into this world!


----------

